# himputtaa



## Gavril

I can't find a definition for _himputtaa _in the following phrase:

_Mitä himputin kuiva-muonaa?_ 

"What did I [...] dry foods?"


----------



## sakvaka

Gavril said:


> I can't find a definition for _himputtaa _in the following phrase:
> 
> _Mitä himputin kuiva-muonaa?_
> 
> "What did I [...] dry foods?"


 
Actually, _himputti_ isn't a verb but a very mild curse word. Compare with _hemmetin_ _kuivamuonaa _and _helvetin kuivamuonaa_. 

And I strongly believe that _kuivamuona_ is spelt without hyphen.


----------



## Gavril

sakvaka said:


> Actually, _himputti_ isn't a verb but a very mild curse word. Compare with _hemmetin_ _kuivamuonaa _and _helvetin kuivamuonaa_.
> 
> And I strongly believe that _kuivamuona_ is spelt without hyphen.



You're right about _kuivamuona _-- it was in the middle of a line-break (with _kuiva- _on the line above and _muona _on the line below).

Anteeksi, en aikonut tuoda kirosanaa keskusteluun. [hymiö]


----------



## sakvaka

Gavril said:


> You're right about _kuivamuona _-- it was in the middle of a line-break (with _kuiva- _on the line above and _muona _on the line below).
> 
> Anteeksi, en aikonut tuoda kirosanaa keskusteluun. [hymiö]



Ei se mitään, kirosana oli erittäin lievä - jopa niin lievä, ettei sen käyttö haittaa melkein missään kontekstissa.


----------

